# [SOLVED] /dev/parport missing after upgrade to 2.6.23.12

## captwiggum

Maybe I am overlooking something simple, but no parport under /dev after kernel move from 2.6.23.1 to 2.6.23.12.

More info below. Any ideas appreciated. Thanks!

root@lisa~# uname -a  

Linux lisa 2.6.23.12 #1 PREEMPT Thu Dec 20 19:59:45 EST 2007 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

root@lisa~# grep -i parport /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v "^#"

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

root@lisa~# lsmod | grep parport

Module                  Size  Used by

parport_pc             21604  0 

parport                20544  1 parport_pc

root@lisa~# dmesg | grep parport

parport_pc 00:07: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

But still no device...

root@lisa~# dir /dev/*par*

ls: cannot access /dev/*par*: No such file or directory

root@lisa~# dir /dev/*pp*

ls: cannot access /dev/*pp*: No such file or directoryLast edited by captwiggum on Tue Jan 15, 2008 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## captwiggum

Doh! It was simple. The hardest problems always are.

I had first built the kernel without parallel. Then when I needed it, I added:

Device Drivers -->  <M> Parallel port support 

Device Drivers --> Character Devices --> <M> Parallel printer support 

And built the modules. For whatever reason, the parport modules auto-loaded on boot.

So the module that was needed, and not loaded, was ppdev.

I did a  "modprobe ppdev" and /dev/parport0 appeared!

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppdev                   7748  0 

parport_pc             21604  0 

parport                20544  2 ppdev,parport_pc

# ls /dev/par*

/dev/parport0

Problem solved!

----------

